

Air Force blocks access to sites that covered WikiLeaks - mootothemax
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/12/15/air_force_blocks_wikileaks/

======
DupDetector
Same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2007015> \- nytimes.com - 1 comment

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2007332> \- wsj.com - no comments

